# MRV & Playboy / Adult channels?



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

OK had a sudden thunderstorm roll through the plains last night knocking out power for a number of hours..
Before the thunderstorm I could of sworn that the adult programing recorded on one DVR (HR22) was being shaired through out the house!
Now this DVR is not sharing the adult programing but sharing all other programing with my other two DVR's, have not checked my H21 receiver for playback as I had to do a reset on it and then (due to the Mrs going to bed) did have have access to the receiver.
My system has..
HR20 -> HR21 -> HR22 -> H21

Did DirecTV change some setting with these "Pay Channels" about sharing between DVR's?

I have ''SOFTWARE'' "RESET/REBOOTED" all receivers.

All three HD-DVR's are shairing non-adult programing!
I have checked the ratings limits on all three machines and all flags are "GREEN" to go!

avid


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Possibly a re-authorization of your receivers may work.
This can be done from your account on the DirecTV website.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks.... But that did not help!

The recording DVR will share the non-Adult shows... Just not the Adult show now!?!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it PPV?

If it is, the DVR's won't "share" PPV recordings until they are purchased. Buy it and all connected DVR's should be able to play it.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

"Not" PPV as I subscribe to "Playboy Channel".

Now add the following to the 'ODDNESS'...

I can share "New Recordings" but not the older recordings which I was able to share just last week.

avid


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Ugg!! This Bug is back again..DirecTV sent "REBOOT" signal and now all the recorded adult programing is gone from the shared system menus..... 
...With the exception of DerecTV2PC which still lists the shows!!!


----------

